

Ask HN: What is this Geiger Counter measuring on CNN? - mikecane

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-573238<p>Some people are panicking after seeing this. I'm no radiation expert but it seems to me you have to know how this is calibrated and what it's measuring. Can anyone out there tell?
======
getonit
Viewer gullibility?

~~~
mikecane
Heh. Was hoping for someone who could state an actual level of radioactivity.

